# Dog walking in Stone, Dartford area



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Prized Pet offers dog walking in Stone, Darenth, Bean and Dartford areas. As a one off if you are out for the day, or regular daily walks. We can spend some time with your dog and let him/her in the garden instead of a walk if that is what you would prefer.

Fully insured and CRB checked, with many years experience looking after dogs.


----------

